# Towing with a 351?



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Who has a ford F250 with a 5 spd and a 351? How does it handle heavy loads. Seems strong, but wonder if I should hold out for a 460? Mostly towing 5000 - 9000 Lbs. I am looking at a 1991.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I know someone with the same setup who tows that weight almost everyday. He has a 95 and is has 90,000 miles with no major problems. Also plows and spreads in the winter with it.


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

I have a 1994 F 2-50 351 auto and tow quite a bit, mostly cars and pickups. It has 210000 miles on it and it still runs out real good. On heavier loads I'll lock out the overdrive. I've been real lucky I guess because I i havent had any problems with it in the 6 years I've owned. I have heard the 460 will get better mileage but for me the 351 has been real reliable.

I would probably buy another if I had to replace it.

Good luck
Mark K


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

F-250 90, 351w 5 speed 4.10 rear end, 

5-9 000lbs is not a problem.

Downside of this truck is the front axle (TTB) if you plan to hook a plow, they are not the best.

Also mine is drinking a lot of gas, my tire size are 235-85-16, It does very well under 50 mph. my average is 32L/ 100km. i got 2 times a bad 50L/100km. This is not good at all but my annual millage is low, so it's ok for me.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Thanks for the comments. I think I am buying a 92 F250 with a 5 spd and a 460. It is an XLT and has everything. DId you guys say that the 460 gets better gas millage then the 351? That sounds too good to be true.


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

I have a '96 250 supercab longbed with the 460 and 4.10 gears. I average about 11 mpg on the interstate (~75mph crusing). Natrually when I lock the front axle and run the 4x4 the mileage goes down.

But then again, I didn't buy it for commuting. It's my towing/carry a load/get through the snow truck so I wanted the size and power more than anything.


----------



## DavidD (May 19, 2002)

I have a 91 F-350 with the 351 My truck has a 12' Dump. I own a tree service on a normal day I will pull a 6000lb Skid steer on a 2000 lb trailer with about 2000lbs of logs in the bed It works No engine problems Had a new automatic tranny installed.


----------

